# Cast iron pans with birds.



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Obviously (or if it's not NEVER use non stick pans with birds) cast iron pans are a must for bird owners. Found a great natural way to clean them. Course sea salt and a spud.










https://youtu.be/6kmbeYHav0o


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Just for the cringe intro 10/10 Cheers though I've been wondering the best way to do this.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ex0tic said:


> Just for the cringe intro 10/10 Cheers though I've been wondering the best way to do this.


Yeah. I woke up in a stupidly good/childish mood. I was going to go with the "Hello, Bob Fleming here", but decided on the kids TV presenter instead.


----------



## Inventor (Aug 31, 2007)

Is this the cryptic crossword thread. Basin ?:lol2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Inventor said:


> Is this the cryptic crossword thread. Basin ?:lol2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Step aside all you TV Chiefs Mr Cast Iron (formerly known as Basin) is on his way :lol2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stephen P said:


> Step aside all you TV Chiefs Mr Cast Iron (formerly known as Basin) is on his way :lol2:


Tut, owwwwwwwwww but I liked Basin.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Mr Cast Iron Basin :Na_Na_Na_Na: I need more cast iron tutorials


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ex0tic said:


> Mr Cast Iron Basin :Na_Na_Na_Na: I need more cast iron tutorials


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Do you regret you're decision with the intro? :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ex0tic said:


> Do you regret you're decision with the intro? :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


No do I heck. It was a piss take and I think I nailed it.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Have you applied to CBBC yet?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ex0tic said:


> Have you applied to CBBC yet?


No but that's what I had in my head.


----------

